# What did you pay?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum. I wanted to know what you paid for your 2002 or 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V. I'm looking to purchase one in the future from a dealer, and I don't want the shaft.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Minus state tax/title/registration The sticker was $17,800 for my 2002 Spec V. It did not come with a sunroof or Audio package but I added an XM ready cd player, RF amp and the Audio fanatic RF sub later. I don't mind not having a sunroof, or ABS (ick  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

that sounds about right 1100 more then an se-R which is what i ended up with because they sold the spec v before i got there so i just got the reg. se-R. dont get the sunroof because they leak after awhile the the slider cover inside will rattle if toy lower the car


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

New to the sight too! (first post even!)

Bought my Spec V used for just over 17. It's fully loaded - ABS, sunroof, Fosgate system, etc.. Only had 200 miles on it, and the dealer initially wanted 19 and a half.

Hope it helps some.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I got my 2002 Spec for 19k befor ttl. This included audio, sunroof, 6 cd changer and 1k for leather seats.

So you should be able to get it about 18.5k fully loaded, less for the 2002's now. 

But watch out for ttl! They will add a bunch of lame stuff. I got the $300 VIN etching BS.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Got mine for $19,500 fully loaded minus the in-dash cd changer. This included tax, tags, title, and a road hazard warranty for the tires. Their damn expensive to replace.


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

$19,996 loaded


----------

